# 50 lb piece of Texas Holey Rock



## eagl97 (Dec 26, 2006)

I was on ebay and seen 1 piece of Texas holey rock that weighed 50 lbs., wouldn't you be worried that you would drop it and shatter your tank . I mean, how would gently place a 50 lb rock into your tank?


----------



## cichlids _killer (Apr 13, 2008)

eagl97 said:


> I was on ebay and seen 1 piece of Texas holey rock that weighed 50 lbs., wouldn't you be worried that you would drop it and shatter your tank . I mean, how would gently place a 50 lb rock into your tank?


ask your fish nicely .they will hold the bottom of that rock for you and put it in ... :lol:


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

Go on a 6 week weight training course. Then after that, as you lower it into the tank, keep thinking about how it will shatter your glass if you drop it. Or, share the stress with a friend and keep telling each other that if you drop it you could get seriously cut. Or, you could chicken out and bust the holey rock into managable pieces.


----------



## UMphreak (Feb 27, 2006)

I just set up a new tank and I put a 70 lb boulder in it. Dont want to take it out any time soon!


----------



## eagl97 (Dec 26, 2006)

UMphreak how's your back feeling.

I was just thinking tie a couple of ropes through the holes and lower it in hoping the holes don't break. Am I right, just an idea. :thumb:


----------



## ictoae (May 17, 2008)

I just went and bought 5 pieces of rock today. 120 lbs total. I think the biggest is about 40-50 lbs. just lowered it in with my string bean arms. Looks so nice with the big rock dwarfing my little 55g tank.


----------



## eagl97 (Dec 26, 2006)

maybe my idea was stupid I didn't even consider the rock swingiing and hitting the side glass I was only thinking about the bottom glass.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

The good news is, once it's lowered into the water it will feel considerably lighter.... Some one with my physics experiance than I can tell you exactly how much.


----------



## ArcticCatRider (Jul 13, 2007)

Hmmmmmmm, well you could always call a really strong guy/buddy you know, or a weightlifter, or a big, bulky, muscular guy to come put it in for you.. :lol: hey, it could work.. 

Somehow manage to get insurance on your tank, so when you are putting it in, if it broke the tank (dropped..etc...) insurance replaces it. :lol: 8)

(just an idea)
OR......If you were building a DIY tank, you could cut all your pieces of stuff, and set rock(s) (heavy ones) on future bottom of tank, and build a tank AROUND the rocks. lol. :?


----------



## fishyfishyfishy (Dec 24, 2005)

You could put it in a heavy duty garbage bag, some sort of canvas tote bag, wrap it in a towel etc....anthing that will make it easier to hold and allow you to place it on the bottom safely.


----------



## Laurel (Jun 17, 2007)

Get a cherry picker(engine hoist) and use that! :lol:


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

fishyfishyfishy said:


> You could put it in a heavy duty garbage bag, some sort of canvas tote bag, *wrap it in a towel etc*....anthing that will make it easier to hold and allow you to place it on the bottom safely.


Ding, Ding, Ding!
Best answer so far! That way if you should drop it or hit the side it would be cushioned!
"Brilliant!"


----------



## sdbeth (Oct 2, 2007)

put egg crate on bottom to help support and spread out the weight, if you drop it the egg crate will absorb most of the impact


----------



## Laurel (Jun 17, 2007)

Hoosier Tank said:


> fishyfishyfishy said:
> 
> 
> > You could put it in a heavy duty garbage bag, some sort of canvas tote bag, *wrap it in a towel etc*....anthing that will make it easier to hold and allow you to place it on the bottom safely.
> ...


I'm going to use this method for the new rocks I'll be hunting for this coming weekend!


----------



## Totalimmortal363 (Jan 10, 2008)

I use egg crate on the bottom of my 55. I have an approx. 75lb single piece of lace rock. No problem.


----------



## gotaOscar (Aug 18, 2006)

I have 5 rocks atleast 50 pounds in my tank and 3 more around the 20-35 pound mark.

here's a couple pictures, use eggcrate and take off all tops and lights when lowering into the tank.




























Rob


----------



## parkayandbutter (Jan 15, 2008)

txholeyrocks web site has sold several above 45 pounds, so I would say purchase it.


----------

